# Over 1kg at 10weeks old



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Is this weight normal for a Chihuahua at 10 weeks old?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

If my conversion is correct, that's 2.2 pounds. I can tell you that Holly weighed 2.6 pounds at 14 weeks and she's now 5.8 pounds full grown, so it seems like a good weight to me!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

At Zoey's 10 week vet check she weighed .68 kg or 1.5 lb. But she only weighed 1.8 oz at birth, so I don't know what is normal.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

it doesnt sound too abnormal Twig was that weight at 11 weeks


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i think its a great weight makes them alot sturdier when they are older which i love!!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me. She will be a good size. Not too tiny. Ivy was only about 8oz at that age and willow was 1.3lbs at that age. Ivy is now [email protected] and Willow is [email protected] months and still growing hee heee

Lori


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Hi all!
Thanks for the contributions! I got really affected when a friend's friend commented that my lil Lego looked big for a chihuahua pup and suggested that lil Lego might not be pure 
That imp even said that lil Lego could be a mongrel!!!!! He insisted I show him the certificate but the thing is, I bought lil Lego without one from a local breeder here. I assured this friend's friend that lil Lego is purebreed cause I've met both his parents. That imp was sooo spiteful and insisted that I bought a mongrel cause at 10 weeks, a chihuahua shouldn't be over 1kg.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

chihuahuas come in all shapes and sizes please dont listen to that person lego definally looks pure breed to me and his size is completely normal
i hate when everyone thinks chis should be soooo tiny


----------



## morningsting (May 16, 2008)

Ellego said:


> Hi all!
> Thanks for the contributions! I got really affected when a friend's friend commented that my lil Lego looked big for a chihuahua pup and suggested that lil Lego might not be pure
> That imp even said that lil Lego could be a mongrel!!!!! He insisted I show him the certificate but the thing is, I bought lil Lego without one from a local breeder here. I assured this friend's friend that lil Lego is purebreed cause I've met both his parents. That imp was sooo spiteful and insisted that I bought a mongrel cause at 10 weeks, a chihuahua shouldn't be over 1kg.


That's not true! I can't believe someone said that to you  I really hate it when people assume stuff that they know nothing about. When my Chi was that young she weighed about the same as yours does now. She's three years&weighs five pounds, so I don't think you have anything to worry about  They all grow at different rates&have growth spurts at different times.

-Amy


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Well only a registered pedigree and DNA profiling would guarantee true origins of any dog, but the weight itself doesn't seem off.  Billy was about 1 kg when I got him at 14 weeks and he is 2kg at 3 years.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I think 1 kg is just great. My Keeffer was smaller. He was 841 gram at 11 weeks and at 14,5 weeks he was 1 kg. His sister was a little smaller though. A small chi isn't much fun, I worried a LOT. And I still do. He's really healthy, but I just want him to be a little bigger. When you have a Chi that is a little bigger, you don't have to worry that much.


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Thank you so much once again for all the kind advices and contributions. I was quite appalled when there are mean people who'd question and have doubts if my chi is a mongrel just so cos he is slightly heavy than those they always imagined a chi ought to be. At 10weeks old, my chi's ears are still not fully erected and perhaps that could also be the reason why some of these people concluded that I bought a mongrel


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about what other people say.  There is no set rule. Every chi puppy is unique.


----------

